# Mein Nicolai Helius CC ist gestohlen



## Bettina (26. März 2010)

Gerade kam ich von der Arbeit nach Hause und dann: heute Morgen, d.h. vor 11 Uhr wurde aus unserem Keller mein Bike gestohlen. 
Der Keller wurde aufgebrochen und das CC sowie diverse Ersatzteile und Werkzeug wurden gestohlen.  Ort des Verbrechens: Wiesbaden Nord-Ost.
Hier die Details:
Rahmen Größe S, 1967-126-925-9804, Farbe Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau weiß mit schwarzem Dekor: Nicolai, Bike-it-easy und MTB-Club-Beinhart Aufkleber
Gabel: Marzocchi XC700 SL ATA (weiß)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit schwarz
Vorbau und Lenker: Syntace: F99 90 mm, Duraflite 7075, Griffe schwarz
Sattel: SLR XC weiß mit Specialized Satteltasche dran
Schaltung komplett XT mit Trigger
Bremse: Formula Oro K24
Sattelstütze: Syntace Alu
Sattelklemme: Tune (schwarz)
Laufräder: Wheeltech mit DT Swiss 240, Mavic XC717 
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing und Maxxis Advantage

Bild muss ich suchen...
Bitte haltet die Augen offen, ich bin verzweifelt.

Der A**** hat sogar die frisch gewaschenen Bikeklamotten von der Leine im Wäschekeller geklaut.


----------



## Bettina (26. März 2010)

Hier noch mit anderem Sattel und anderer Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (26. März 2010)

Hallo Bettina,
das ist ja unglaublich und tut mir sehr leid!

Werde die Augen offen halten und auch im Internet aufmerksam sein. Hoffentlich bekommst Du es unversehrt wieder!

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Caprifischer (26. März 2010)

Ach du Sch...!!! 
Bettina das tut mir so sehr leid!!! Ich weiß, wie es dir jetzt geht...
Ich halte auf jeden Fall die Augen und Ohren auf, vielleicht tauchts wieder auf oder sie kriegen den Kerl, wie bei mir?!!!

Ich drück dir alle Daumen...!!!

Lieben Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pulmoll (26. März 2010)

Teeren und Federn.

Hört sich an als wenn es ein Insider war.

Der Dieb wußte wo er suchen mußte.


----------



## matthias2003 (27. März 2010)

Solche Drecksäcke 

Hände und Füße abhacken, Kettengeißeln und Ritzelsteinern.
Ich halte die Augen offen und drück die Daumen, dass sich das bald aufklärt.
LG
Matthias


----------



## Enduro Doc (28. März 2010)

Ich werde auch meine Augen offen halten. Mein Beileid, hoffe es wird schnell gefunden.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Raschauer (29. März 2010)

Hi Bettina ich bin schockiert.
ich hoffe das Bike taucht wieder auf und der Dieb wird gefasst.


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2010)

das schöne rad...

halte die augen offen.


----------



## Der Biber (29. März 2010)

so ein shit,
Bettina ich halte die Augen offen. aber es gibt immer noch hoffnung. den dieb des rads meiner oma habe ich letztes jahr aufem radweg mit dem rad entdeckt und gleich vom rad geholt. der depp hat das rad selbst benutzt.
das sind immer die reinsten deppen.
ich bin für pfählen und mit honig einreiben und dann die ameisen rauslassen
auch der gedanke daran tut doch richtig gut oder seid ich keine psychos
gruß simon


----------



## Okkie (30. März 2010)

Bei solchen Aktionen frage ich mich immer ab, ob den Deppen klar ist was sie da tun. Fahrräder klauen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Das hier ist Einbruch und Diebstahl.
Bettina, viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2010)

Übel, übel.
Dennoch frage ich mich, ob das nicht von einer (Hausrat-) Versicherung abgedeckt ist.

Warum fahre ich derzeit ein 8 Jahre altes Rad? Weil mir so lange keines mehr geklaut wurde. Bei meinem letzten Diebstahl habe ich den Neuwert ersetzt bekommen. So schlimm ist das dann gar nicht mehr. Der erste Schock ist allerdings gewaltig.

Viel Glück,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (1. April 2010)

Gestern erst auf Hinweis von Werner entdeckt: Mannmannmann, was eine Sauerei!! Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl.
Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und die hessische Polizei ist so fix wie die Kollegen hier in Rheinland-Pfalz. Werner (Caprifischer) kann ja nur Positives berichten.
Toi, toi, toi!

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Rockside (1. April 2010)

Eine Alternative wäre, daß derjenige das Bike zurückbringt, ohne wenn und aber, noch bevor er erwischt wird. 
Denn dann wird's ungemütlich.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Juli 2010)

Auf Ebay ist auch wieder ein Helius drin.

Steht nur Nicolai bei, ohne Angabe usw... der Lenker hängt noch an den Seilzuegen runter.

Alles sehr eigenartig.....


----------



## LostFocus (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich könnte mein Arsch verwetten das ich das Bike gestern in wiesbaden ( biebrich ) am Wasser gesehen habe  Uhrzeit zwischen 16:15 - 16:30 

Da ist ein recht kleiner Mann ca. 170 gross  damit gefahren leicht braun und  son kurzen Boxer Haarschnitt.  Leider hab ich den Beitrag  eben erst durch zufall gesehen.  Aber das war definitiv das Bike  sogar die identische  Satteltasche.


----------

